# Handler workshop by Autumn Retrievers March 28, 29



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Please RSVP to Eric Fryer by the end of February.


----------



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a great opportunity for everyone, whether it your focus is hunting or hunt testing. A lot of experience here with these guys!! DON'T MISS OUT!!!!

WRRC!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd like to come observe and get some pointers for the new pup.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd lok to attend....where will this take place?


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

bamacpl said:


> I'd lok to attend....where will this take place?


It will be at the Lee Kay Dog Training grounds in Salt Lake City (6000 West 2100 South).


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

We still have plenty of room, especially for dog-handler teams. Please let Eric Fryer know if you will attend soon.

This workshop is a great opportunity improve teamwork between you and your retriever from two very talented gun dog trainers.

We are holding this workshop early in the retriever hunting test season to help you best prepare for the tests that begin April 24. All are welcome.

Renee Pennington, WHRC Secretary
http://whrc.us
https://www.facebook.com/WHRClub


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Last call! 

Saturday and Sunday this weekend. 
8 am at the 2nd gate of Lee Kay Saturday morning, until 4-5 in the afternoon
8 am Sunday until finished.

What to bring:
notebook
pen
chair
bug spray/ sunblock
camera/ camcorder if you want 
Lunch/ drinks
open mind and good attitude


----------

